# quick jump critique



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Your getting way to far ahead of your horse. Wait for the horse to jump.


----------



## equineangel91 (Oct 8, 2008)

HorsesAreForever said:


> Your getting way to far ahead of your horse. Wait for the horse to jump.


poo. 
he has a tendency to overjump so sometimes i overjump =(


----------



## WHISKEY4EVER93 (Oct 28, 2008)

the 2nd pix looks like he was buried in to the jump.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah, just sit deep in the saddle & wait for him to jump- he can take care of the jumps for you.  Press your legs down & wait. Also, remember to look ahead of the jump & not on it. It's a mistake, a lot of us do it!


----------



## equineangel91 (Oct 8, 2008)

Thankyou so much for the critique. The things said are actually helpful and thank you for trying to explain what to do. I'll have videos of us tomorrow hopefully i can put up for critique...and ill definitely employ the technigques you guys just mentioned! thankyou so so much


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

I agree with everything thats been said..
But, to help you to determine the take off stride, try setting up a pole, one stride later a small cross, and then two strides a vertical. This will enable you to feel your horses stride, and help your position.


----------



## SallyRC123 (Aug 22, 2008)

Look up!


----------



## SallyRC123 (Aug 22, 2008)

Just quickly, I'm from Australia and see alot of posts about 'College Entrance' videos and pictures. Whats it all for? Is it similar to a university where you study and ride?


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

SallyRC123 said:


> Just quickly, I'm from Australia and see alot of posts about 'College Entrance' videos and pictures. Whats it all for? Is it similar to a university where you study and ride?


Good question... iv been wondering this too


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Wouldn't the college videos be something like American university entrances? Like ya know how in Legally Blonde, to get into Havard or whatever, they have to do a video application and show their interests and what they plan to bring to the school? Dunno... being from NZ, all I had to do was ring up, tell them what papers I wanted to sit, sign a couple of forms, sign up for payment and viola, accepted 


On the pics itself, I dont need to comment Amanda, everyone's said it for me!
x


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Also looking at the pictures again it looks as though you are leaning on your horses neck for balence and or support. I may be wrong but thats what I see.


----------



## equineangel91 (Oct 8, 2008)

Alright...lol..yes this is similiar to in legally blonde. Its an entrance video. The instructors at the colleges want to see how i ride...thus they have me make a short 5 minute video displaying my skills. Then they place me in the appropriate level for training in college. So I'm making this video to show to colleges that i want to enter, so that they can see how i ride, and get a small taste of what kind of rider i am. 

...however....im going to find better pics and better vids...since these arent good.
I'll have more to show you guys later =D


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

Yeah, I was going to say it would be smarter to get some better pictures of the angles and your riding.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Haha I thought I was right 
Yay for more photos... I really feel like your horsey stalker now Amanda... just tell me to go away if I'm too annoying lol.
x


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

ooo what colleges are you applying to?

The biggest thing in these two pictures is to not get ahead of your horse, and to look up to where you are going. 

In the videos to apply, make sure you dress professional. Breeches and tall boots, hair under helmet in a hairnet. Try to wear something like a nice polo over a long sleeve since it looks a little colder. You want something that is going to show off your body, since a big bulky coat just makes you look big and bulky. For the horse, try not to put bright pink polos on, if you insist on polos then use a color such as black or white. 

I am in college now on two varsity equestrian teams, so just trying to help you out so you get in.


----------



## equineangel91 (Oct 8, 2008)

pepperduck said:


> ooo what colleges are you applying to?
> 
> The biggest thing in these two pictures is to not get ahead of your horse, and to look up to where you are going.
> 
> ...



Wow thankyou so so much. thats actually incredibly helpful. Yes this weekend IM going to work on it. Im going to do a looot of no stirrups work. And then I'll start working. I'll get a few video clips. I'll definitely show them to you guys so you can critique for sunday. When i do the videos, he wont be in polo wraps. I'll be in tall boots and breeches and long sleev shirts that look nice. I'll have my hair back too. i really want to get in on high levels in these colleges. Only one of them requires a riding video. The others are going to judge in person


----------



## BeauReba (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi,

Try to sink more weight into your heel and keep your lower leg under your body. You seem to be in quite the forward seat for such a tiny fence. As for your presentation, try to wear form-fitting clothes so they can see your position clearly. You should also braid your horse and use a neutral coloured polo instead of pink. Good luck! I live in a town with a college that has three 2 year equine programs, plus a few 3-4 month equine programs. Some of them require videos, work experience, interviews, and references.


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

I think that you are letting your heel come up, which causes your lower leg to swing back (I have the same problem) and also you are leaning on your horse's neck too much. Overall, though, good job! Your release is pretty good (it might be a bit farther up your horse's neck) and your back is really flat and not hollow.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

your way to far ahead... and you horse is over jumping that little cross rail... slow him down, use light contact, look straight ahead and jump when the horse jumps ... don't worry i had all of those problems!!!


----------

